# Weightloss Blog & Vlogs



## --.mariana* (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm really excited to get into shape wohooo, I've just started a weightloss blog on blogspot as well as a youtube channel to document it all, I've already lost 15 pounds and I know I can do it


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 6, 2009)

You go.


----------



## divineflygirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!

what are you doing as far as workouts? I have a gym membership but I've found that I love my FIRM tapes even more... they give me results so quickly and it feels so good after the workout!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Nov 16, 2009)

what are you doing to lose weight? and can I get a link to your youtube? 15 pounds is alot im soo jealous.....


----------



## Sass (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes you can.  What did you do to lose that 15?


----------

